# Out of memory nella compilazione del kernel 4.14.83

## dr_berta

Ciao,

ho necessità di ricompilare il kernel 4.14.83 per un sistema Gentoo basato su processore Intel Celeron J1900 con 4GB di RAM

Sulla macchina target, dopo aver definito la configurazione del kernel ho eseguito il comando di make ma come risultato ho avuto il seguente errore:

```

HOSTCC  usr/initramfs_data.cpio

AS          usr/initramfs_data.o

AR          usr/buitl-in.o

AR          arch/x86/crypto/built-in.o

AS          arch/x86/entry/entry_64.o

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/7.3.0/../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/as: out of memory allocating 288230376151711728 bytes after a total of 262144 bytes

make[2]: *** [scripts/makefile.build:429: arch/x86/entry/entry_64.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [scripts/makefile.build:507: arch/x86/entry] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:1039: arch/x86] Error 2

```

Perchè richiede di allocare così tanta memoria?

Qualcuno ha idea del motivo dell'errore?

Ho usato la stessa configurazione anche in un sistema con processore Celeron G3900 e 4GB di RAM. In questo caso non ho avuto problemi di compilazione.

Grazie

Claudio

----------

## kikko

Ciao Claudio

con quanti job paralleli (-j) hai lanciato make?

C'è un problema simile (non la stessa quantità di memoria, ma la stessa versione di GCC e lo stesso errore) riportato per virtualbox tempo fa, in cui si suggerisce di abbassare il numero di job paralleli o aumentare la RAM

Oppure potrebbe essere un problema di GCC, tipo questo; potresti aggiornarlo (GCC 7.3 non è tra quelli disponibili su Portage) e riprovare

Ciao

Enrico

----------

## dr_berta

Ciao,

di default ho -j2 ma ho provato anche con -j1. Il problema persiste.

Purtroppo ho solo 2 GB di RAM e non posso aumentarla al momento. Proverò a compilarle il kernel su un sistema gentoo simile

Grazie

----------

